# Going to get my social life back.



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm going to get my social life back. I got so depressed at one point I just isolated myself from everyone and lost touch with all my friends. Now I'm going to gather all my long lost friends back. Hopefully this is the way out of my depressive nightmare I live in.


----------



## SpringViolet (Oct 23, 2005)

Wow, good luck! I wouldn't know how to go about it. But you're right, you'll feel better and get better.


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

SpringViolet said:


> Wow, good luck! I wouldn't know how to go about it. But you're right, you'll feel better and get better.


 :agree I have faith in you that you will get better


----------



## darknightt (Jun 15, 2005)

Noca good luck!


----------



## Mystic Pencil (Mar 6, 2006)

Good Luck!=)
Luv
Mystic
:cup


----------



## glenb44 (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm just wondering if I don't have friends or a social life How can I get one? I'm not sure how or where to start


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Good luck, Noca!_


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Good Luck Noca


----------



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

*running away from fear again*

when I did that I literally forced myself to the max to go out every chance I got but not only be there to take up space I would force myself to contribute to the coversation and even just keep talking..I was at the darkest part at that point and knew that no matter what happened -if people thought i was werid didnt like me or rejected me it would still be better than how I was feeling when I was isolated. I was facing my fear head on and in the process I made some good friends who thought I was really cool and funny- they seemed surprised how cool I was (people kept telling me when someone said something nice about me) and it was so reassuring that it would allow me continue to be myself and because I was geetting good efeedback I began to feel like I was actually leading a healthy lifestyle, with a healthy social life. Unfortunately, once I started becoming more popular (this was in high school, so I eventually felt like I was "in" with the right people) I got super scared and the fear set in and I was back to being the shy girl that was pretty much mute all the time. It was so discouraging to be back in that mindset again. I was convinced that I was actually better off on the safer side of the fence...but since I tend to go to extremes rather than feeling ok with just a few friends I slowly began to isolate again making everyone wonder what the hell was up with me...Its like the grass is always greener on the other side, and its this pattern where I isolate myself until im at the point that I cant live with myself anymore, then that forces me to stop caring and thats when I go out and have fun and people start responding to me, then once I start advancing too mmuch the fear sets in and I go running away again.

I really need to learn how to not run from fear...but I have nothing to motivate that tells me what benefits I will have from facing fear, because it seems like it eventually follows me anyways...anyone have any suggestions for this goal?


----------

